# The meaning of punt



## rob (Jan 19, 2013)

Punt
The indentation found in the base of a wine bottle. Punt depth is often thought to be related to wine quality, with better quality wines having a deeper punt.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 19, 2013)

also:
A *punt* is a flat-bottomed boat with a square-cut bow, designed for use in small rivers or other shallow water. *Punting* refers to boating in a punt. The punter generally propels the punt by pushing against the river bed with a pole.



Hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jan 19, 2013)

or what a football player does when its 4th and 10...LOL


----------



## grapeman (Jan 19, 2013)

Or what you do when all else fails................


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 19, 2013)

Punt - What I am going to do with the neighbors computer next time he brings it to me to fix....right out the window!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 19, 2013)

Sorry we massacred your post here rob. It was just in fun.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 19, 2013)

urban dictionary, the part I can post;

http://punt.urbanup.com/4811730puntTo 'have a punt' means to bet prospectively on something that probably won't win.
"What so you think Shergar is coming in at Cheltenham?"

"Not really, but I'll have punt on that"


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 19, 2013)

We actually went "punting" with some friends in Cambridge, UK a few years ago. Looked so easy, found out it is NOT! LOL


----------



## Deezil (Jan 19, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> We actually went "punting" with some friends in Cambridge, UK a few years ago. Looked so easy, found out it is NOT! LOL



Looked easy to stand on a boat and push it with a big stick?
Lets just start with the 'standing on the boat' part - thats not even easy most times! 

Let alone hold on to this massive stick and not let it drag you in the water after you push off / before you set it for another push?...

Lmao - i wouldnt have thought it was easy... But i would have tried, and probably ended up swimming too.. The locals woulda loved me, or atleast held their stomachs from laughing


----------



## tonyt (Jan 19, 2013)

Great thread folks, that's why I love WMT. Maybe I need a life?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jan 19, 2013)

tonyt said:


> Great thread folks, that's why I love WMT. Maybe I need a life?


 
go punting!!!


----------



## rob (Jan 19, 2013)

Geeez! Try and educate you guys is impossiable


----------



## dralarms (Jan 19, 2013)

Well rob, what does it mean? Or more to the point, why is it there?


----------



## rob (Jan 19, 2013)

Haven't you ever sat for hours and pondered about the dimple on the bottom of the bottle!


----------



## dralarms (Jan 19, 2013)

Nope..........


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> go punting!!!


 Going punting


----------



## Deezil (Jan 19, 2013)

rob said:


> Haven't you ever sat for hours and pondered about the dimple on the bottom of the bottle!



You know, i've pondered aplenty, but that..... Haven't done that there


----------



## dralarms (Jan 19, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Going punting



That's funny.


----------

